# Difference between 2-8 oz and 3-8 oz tica



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi there.. I'm seriously looking at the new tica conventionals. The only thing is, most of the fishing done here is with light lures in the 1-2 oz range, although I plan to experiment with heavier lures for salmon, and bait

My question is.. the tica UEHA630502C 10' is rated at 2-8 oz.. and the tica UEHA733502C 11' is rated at 3-8 oz..

Okay.. we know that the 2-8 oz will cast 1 oz lures better than the 3-8 oz.. correct? Which one of the two will cast 4--8 oz lures better? Logic says the UEHA733502C 11' will be better, but I thought I'd ask..

The other question is...which one is more fun to play fish with, or is the difference negligible... I assume the 10' will be more sensitive? 

Thanks.. in advance


----------



## Newcaster (Dec 6, 2003)

I have been throwing 110gm weights with bait on my 10 foot Tica UEHA and am getting very good distances with it. Since I was using a 6500 C3CT Elite I did not ccast any lures with it. It is quite a fast rod and it may need a little more than 4 oz for it to load properly depending on your casting style. I bought an Abu 6600 C5 MagX to throw lures with it but have yet to try it.


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

I believe tica make a different model, not sure of the #, that has cork ring grips. Not the tape, that will throw the weight that you want better. I've seen them on e-bay, check their website too.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

You may want to look at their 9' rod or the Okuma Solaris 9' they will cast 1-3 oz. I use the Okuma for plugs and I love it.


----------



## westcoaster (Aug 27, 2003)

How far can you cast your plugs with the solaris? The thing is, I have lots of " steelhead" type rods, that I can cast lures about 75 yards with.. I'm looking to add a bit of a heaver...something I will get more distance with, and also allow me to chuck out some serious bait every now and then?


----------

